# Sacramento Kings vs. Orlando Magic Game Thread (3/15, 19:00 PT)



## DaUnbreakableKinG

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (39-25) vs. Orlando Magic (31-31)
Arco Arena, Tuesday March 15, 2005
19:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento, NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Kelvin Cato/Dwight Howard/Grant Hill/Steve Francis/Jameer Nelson  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Magic board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Sacramento vs. Orlando Game Thread (3/15)*

I'm pretty sure that we'll win this game. We're at home and rested from that terrible loss we suffered on Sunday and we should be able to dominate them in every aspect of the game. 

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Magic 92

*Bibby 23pts 14assts*
Howard 20pts 15rbds


----------



## halfbreed

Magic have been playing pretty badly since Cuttino Trade.

Kings 101
Magic 95

Peja 25 pts, 6 3s

Dwight Howard 12 pts, 18 reb


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Kings should win... 101-92


----------



## underhill_101

my prediction:

kings 109
magic 98

peja 28/5/3
bibby 23pts./8assts.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings 112
Orlando 104

Peja 31pts 7rebs 4asts
Cuttino 25pts 4reb 3stls


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings notes: Starting lineup is a tricky deal for Adelman 



> With 18 games remaining in the regular season, Kings coach Rick Adelman admits he still isn't sure if his current starting lineup is the best one.
> 
> But that's just the way it is for a coach who was content Monday with having his second five-on-five scrimmage in the past month.
> 
> And a bonus for Adelman: No one was injured during the workout at the Kings' practice facility.
> 
> Adelman said four-fifths of the Kings' starting lineup - small forward Peja Stojakovic, center Brian Skinner and guards Cuttino Mobley and Mike Bibby - is set.
> 
> "When the new guys got here," Adelman said of Skinner, Corliss Williamson and Kenny Thomas, "I thought it made the most sense to start Darius (Songaila) because he'd been here the longest and we'd have the best chance of knowing what we were doing.
> 
> *"But I think you need consistency. I think Kenny would be comfortable starting and Darius certainly would be comfortable coming off the bench."*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mark Kreidler: Ostertag: Rare failure for successful system 



> And so now Rick Adelman proceeds to the next phase of Operation Accessibility, which, as it turns out, is the one right before moving on to jabbing No. 2 pencils directly into one's eye sockets.
> 
> For as long as he has been around Sacramento, Adelman has been the man running on the freedom ticket. He's the coach whose system is said to work because so many different types of NBA players can come in and find a way to fit, and are given the broad latitude to do so.
> 
> And now all of that needs to prove true, and immediately. And it has to work for just about everybody else on the Kings' roster, since it already has found its staggering exception to the rule in Greg Ostertag.
> 
> Chris Webber is Philadelphia's hard case now. Brad Miller just layup-drilled his way into injury infamy. Brian Skinner, Corliss Williamson and Kenny Thomas have become not only Sacramento's surrogate big men, but also the last best hope for this team pulling itself together in time to crash the playoffs and make any sort of noise.
> 
> And over to one side sits Ostertag, all 7 feet and 2 inches of him, mostly useless, mostly idling and almost completely off the coach's radar.
> 
> *"If you play Greg, then you're taking time away from Kenny and Corliss and Darius (Songaila) and Brian, who may be more effective for you all the way around, and that's where I'm at right now," Adelman said. "I'm going to play the people who give us the best chance to win."*



I feel kind of sad for Tag.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

The Fraternal Order of Former Kings 



> Many struggle in their new environments after years of adulation and success.
> 
> The emotions were still raw a month ago.
> 
> The sadness of leaving Sacramento, the frustration at the new stop, the maddening timing of karma going south, insults and injuries turning a once-joyous NBA career into a less joyful job.
> 
> And that was Scot Pollard. Doug Christie was having a hard time, too.
> 
> Three days after Christie was traded from the Kings to Orlando, Pollard - an Indiana Pacer three years removed from his trade from the Kings - approached his former teammate before the Pacers hosted the Magic.
> 
> "I went over to him, and I just said, 'I know how you feel,' " Pollard said. "It was a shock to him to get traded and a shock to me to get traded."
> 
> The Kings' alumni association gets together from time to time, via cell phone or on common destinations in the rogue life of an NBA player. They reminisce about the glory days, recanting what, for many, were the best years of their careers. They remember the adulation of the fans in a one-team town, that free-flowing offense full of fun, the feeling that came with forming a franchise. All so sweet.
> 
> *And leaving? Pure sorrow.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Orlando (31-31) at Sacramento (39-25) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The fading Orlando Magic visit the shorthanded Sacramento Kings on Tuesday to start a five-game road swing.
> 
> The Magic have lost four straight and seven of their last 10 games. They are tied for seventh in the Eastern Conference playoff race and just 1 1/2 games ahead of the ninth-place Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> After dealing former All-Star Chris Webber at the trade deadline, the Kings are suddenly without another key component of their frontcourt - center Brad Miller. Another former All-Star, Miller will be sidelined the next four to six weeks with a broken leg.
> 
> *Orlando posted a 114-111 home victory over Sacramento on March 2. All 10 starters scored in double figures with Francis leading the way for the Magic with 29 points and Stojakovic pacing the Kings with 28.*


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Im starting to think its better for K9 to start... i mean he just brings alot more to the game than Darius..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Im starting to think its better for K9 to start... i mean he just brings alot more to the game than Darius..


Plus he has experience as a starter so thats even better. 

Bring Songaila from bench and it's all good. :yes:


----------



## magicfan187

how about them orlando magic starters with houston rocket names :raised_ey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

magicfan187 said:


> how about them orlando magic starters with houston rocket names :raised_ey


:laugh: 

I'll change them. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Are you guys ready for the game or what??? :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Someone on the other board said that K9 is starting tonight ? Is this true ?


----------



## DrewDaGreat

The Magic need a win real bad...


----------



## Pejavlade

Adelmen needs to keep the starters on for longer until they have comftrobale lead becaues 10point lead is not safe.


----------



## Pejavlade

Half Time

Kings 61
Orlando 47

Peja 7/10fg 15pts 2 rebs 1 ast
Skinner 8pts 4rebs 1stl 3 blks
Bibby 6pts 2reb 8asts 1stl

Mobey has been forcing some shots will some succes he needs to get some nice screens and get some easy layups.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KINGS WIN!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

nba.com BOXSCORE 

*Kings 105*-94 Magic

Peja 27pts (thats more like it :yes: )


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

More pics to come later...


----------



## Pejavlade

4-1 home stretch isnt to bad. Skinner and Songalia were the factors in this game because they started so well and set the tempo for the game. Peja looks to be getting to 100% but still needs to be more aggresive.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> 4-1 home stretch isnt to bad. Skinner and Songalia were the factors in this game because they started so well and set the tempo for the game. *Peja looks to be getting to 100% but still needs to be more aggresive.*


And rebound more. :nonono:

Only 2 rebounds tonight.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby, Stojakovic lead Kings to victory over Magic 105-94 



> *Mike Bibby scored 10 straight fourth-quarter points with three 3-pointers* and the Kings sent the Orlando Magic to their season-worst fifth consecutive defeat, 105-94 Tuesday night.
> 
> *Peja Stojakovic scored 27 points* and *Bibby had 21 points, 10 assists and six rebounds* in the Kings' 10th straight victory over Orlando at Arco Arena.
> 
> *Brian Skinner added 13 points and 11 rebounds* and *Kenny Thomas 16 points, 11 rebounds and a season-high seven assists off the bench* for Sacramento. The Kings bounced back from a 111-96 home loss to Houston on Sunday and avenged a narrow defeat to the Magic earlier this month in Orlando.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Great job by the KT and BS... i didnt get a chance to watch it.. im gonna check out the rerun so dont ruin any suprises


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Great job by the KT and BS... i didnt get a chance to watch it.. im gonna check out the rerun so dont ruin any suprises


:biggrin: 

No problem. Tell us what you think after you see it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby Busts Out in Fourth Quarter 



> SACRAMENTO, Calif., March 15 (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings may look different since the beginning of the season, but they still have Mike Bibby and his fourth-quarter heroics.
> 
> Bibby, who handed out 10 assists, had the Sacramento offense running on all cylinders as the Kings led, 65-47, with just over nine minutes left in the third period. Peja Stojakovic was the biggest beneficiary, scoring 24 of his 27 points in the first three quarters.











*Mike Bibby was all smiles after Tuesday's win.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG




----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> And rebound more. :nonono:
> 
> Only 2 rebounds tonight.


Yeah thats true, but hes more comftroable out there now a couple more games to get in the groove.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah thats true, but hes more comftroable out there now a couple more games to get in the groove.


Yea I agree. Also I heard that he was holding his leg or something so that tells me that he's not helthy yet or 100% yet.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yea I agree. Also I heard that he was holding his leg or something so that tells me that he's not helthy yet or 100% yet.


Yeah you could tell he didnt have the springs to dunk those layups :smilewink. By the way the announcers said that he was 6'8" and a half not 6'10.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah you could tell he didnt have the springs to dunk those layups :smilewink. By the way the announcers said that he was 6'8" and a half not 6'10.


Yeah I always thought he seemed shorter than Cwebb but they kept saying he's 6'10". :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah I always thought he seemed shorter than Cwebb but they kept saying he's 6'10". :whoknows:


He looks to be more around tmacs hight I noticed when they played Rockets maybe a little taller.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Season a soar point for Hill 



> But his numerous past injuries give him much sympathy for teammate Doug Christie's plight.
> 
> There's no part of Grant Hill that finds pleasure in Doug Christie's pain, least among them the ill-fated left ankle of his.
> 
> The ankle that once had Hill near the rarified air of the game's greats. The ankle that was broken in the 1999 NBA playoffs, then took five surgeries and nearly four years to bring him back to the hardwood.
> 
> The ankle that, judging by Hill's 24 points in Orlando's 105-94 loss to the Kings on Tuesday night, is doing just fine now.
> 
> And in a bit of injury irony, there was Hill - playing in his 58th game this season after combining for just 47 between 2000 and 2004 - offering words of encouragement to someone in his old seat. Christie, the former King traded to Orlando earlier this season whose foot injury and bone spurs will require surgery and end his season, missed his scheduled reunion in Sacramento. He was in Seattle, seeking a second (or possibly third or fourth) medical opinion.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Arco game report: Kings control Howard this time 



> One thing about old box scores - they serve as good reminders of hustle or lack thereof.
> 
> Kings coaches were sure to remind their interior players Tuesday night that Dwight Howard pounded them for 20 points and 16 rebounds en route to a three-point Orlando Magic victory on March 2. The most galling statistic was eight offensive rebounds by the No. 1 pick, out of high school, in the 2004 draft.
> 
> *This time, the NBA Rookie of the Year candidate was kept well out of harm's way*, and the Magic stumbled to its fifth successive loss. Howard finished with four points and five rebounds in 30 minutes.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Old standby delivers 



> Bibby strikes in fourth as Sacramento struggles to victory
> 
> If this was fishing, Kings coach Rick Adelman would have thrown this one back into the lake.
> 
> But this is the NBA, and Adelman will take any victory despite his team's self-inflicted problems.
> 
> That's how it is these days for Adelman's new-look crew, which ended its homestand 4-1 with a 105-94 victory over the Orlando Magic on Tuesday night.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic led Sacramento with 27 points, and Mike Bibby scored 11 of his 21 points during a 2:23 stretch early in the fourth quarter to help the Kings get out of their own way.
> 
> *Bibby made three three-pointers during that fourth-quarter span to stave off the Magic, which committed a season-high 25 turnovers*, the most by a Sacramento opponent this season. Many of those turnovers were caused by carelessness, as were most of the Kings' 19 ballhandling errors.











Mike Bibby drives around Orlando's Jameer Nelson. Bibby scored 11 of his 21 points in a 2:23 fourth-quarter stretch.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Postgame Quotes-vs. Orlando 



> Kings Coach Rick Adelman
> 
> Cuttino Mobley
> 
> Peja Stojakovic
> 
> Coach Johnny Davis
> 
> Tony Battie
> 
> Steve Francis


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

The Inside Dish vs. Orlando 



> Down The Stretch…
> 
> Seventeen games and counting.
> 
> That’s all that’s left in the 2004-05 regular season—one of the craziest years in Sacramento Kings history. There have been trades—several of them in fact—controversies, plenty of injuries, and pretty much anything else you can think of. Yet here is Sacramento at 40-25, trying to chase down it fifth straight 50-win season and find a spot in the playoffs.
> 
> It’s been one heck of a roller-coaster, and things should only get more interesting over the next month.
> 
> The Kings are four games behind Seattle and the three-seed, two games behind Dallas and the four, but have Houston and Memphis charging hard behind them.
> 
> 
> *Steve Francis and Cuttino Mobley are so close, that when Francis saw Mobley wearing a padded undershirt a week ago on the satellite dish, he had to have one of his own. Hence, Francis and Mobley looking like twins on Tuesday.*


Francis is a great guy. :greatjob:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Well i watched the re-run.. our front line looked great ! It would of been a really big blow out if it wasnt for the sloppy play in the third.. but its ok


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Well i watched the re-run.. our front line looked great ! It would of been a really big blow out if it wasnt for the sloppy play in the third.. but its ok


Great man. Hope you can give us your opinion after each game that you watch. :yes: 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Dodigago

Davis just fired lol


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Dodigago said:


> Davis just fired lol


Don't understand why the fired him. Wasn't his fault they were losing. :whoknows:


----------



## Dodigago

he's too much of a freelance coach and doesnt set enough plays...

he lets francis freelance like he used to let T-mac


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Dodigago said:


> he's too much of a freelance coach and doesnt set enough plays...
> 
> he lets francis freelance like he used to let T-mac


So thats why Francis is playing so well. I get it now.


----------

